# Quale filesystem per un newbie?

## max_1975

Ciao a tutti!

Poiché devo installare Linux su un pc di una mia amica non esperta di informatica (dopo essersi stancata dei problemi che le dava Windows), volevo chiedervi quale secondo voi è il filesystem più adatto a una persona abituata a risolvere i prolemi spegnendo  :Shocked:  e riavviando il pc...ovvero, quale tra i filesystem di tipo journaled dà la maggiore garanzia di integrità sui dati?

Ovviamente le sequestrerò il pc per un paio di giorni per metter su Gentoo  :Cool:  e lo configurerò poi in modo che il passaggio con Windows non sia troppo traumatico (KDE con skin tipo XP, ecc. ecc.)...

----------

## emix

IMHO ext3.

----------

## _sys/sid

reiserfs

----------

## =DvD=

avevo reiser  e mi sputtanava le cose quando la tensione andava via.

Ho messo ext3 e non ho ancora avuto problemi... =D

e sono mesi  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

>  volevo chiedervi quale secondo voi è il filesystem più adatto a una persona abituata a risolvere i prolemi spegnendo  e riavviando il pc...ovvero, quale tra i filesystem di tipo journaled dà la maggiore garanzia di integrità sui dati?
> 
> 

 

Con questa domanda rischi di provocare una guerra di religione  :Wink: 

Uso ext3 da sempre e non mi ha mai dato problemi.

Danilo

----------

## Cazzantonio

a me reiserfs non ha mai dato problemi nemmeno ai tempi in cui mi saltava la luce una volta al giorno (gli hd si sputtanavano prima del filesystem...  :Smile:   )

penso non faccia una grossissima differenza se lo accende e spenge raramente... certo se lo spenge togliendo la spina una o più volte al giorno poi incorri nel problema prima esposto (quello degli hd...)

----------

## gaffiere

io sono passato da reiserfs a ext3 e mi trovo più che bene

see ya

----------

## .:deadhead:.

La domanda è mal posta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Chiunque ti potrà confermare che per la sua esperienza il tal FS va anche sotto le bombe.

Credo che la soluzione potrebbe essere: scegli quelli che conosci meglio, quello che usi tu, quello da cui hai già recuperato i dati almeno una volta.

Un consiglio. Setta per bene l FSTAB e metti a 2 l'ultimo valore di tutte le partizioni che le farai tranne che per quella di swap e per /

----------

## =DvD=

Io confermo che ho provato, di recente, solo ilreiser e l'ext3, il primo mi ha dato problemi, il secondo ce l'ho ora =D

----------

## lopio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io confermo che ho provato, di recente, solo ilreiser e l'ext3, il primo mi ha dato problemi, il secondo ce l'ho ora =D

 

anche io punterei su ext3 mai avuto problemi

----------

## randomaze

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

> volevo chiedervi quale secondo voi è il filesystem più adatto a una persona abituata a risolvere i prolemi spegnendo  e riavviando il pc...ovvero, quale tra i filesystem di tipo journaled dà la maggiore garanzia di integrità sui dati?

 

gcloop su CD  :Rolling Eyes: 

Scherzi a parte, fargli fare un corretto halt quando si preme il bottone di accensione potrebbe essere una buona idea  :Wink: 

Mettere il "sync" tra le opzioni del fs anche (a discapito delle prestazioni)

----------

## adarkar

io sento spesso che ext3 è molto più sicuro di reiser, ma ha prestazioni minori, in fondo le cose dovrebbero essere collegate no?

al momento uso ext3 e anche a causa dei problemi con l'nvidia ho dovuto resettare più e più volte ma il fs è ancora intatto

imho usa ext3  :Smile:  e dilel di non usare il tasto dell'alimentazione ma di perdere un attimo a scrivere halt

----------

## innerbrain

Ha me una volta ha cileccato alla grande reiserfs...risultato è stato quello di riformattare. Cmq è successo una sola volta e dopo un pò di riavvii senza halt (stavo facendo delle prove). Ext3 non l'ho mai provato... appena posso provvedo   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh secondo me xfs e' il migliore per quanto riguarda la robustezza.

----------

## mriya3

Io punterei a XFS senza riserve

----------

## xchris

io sui firewall che installo monto sempre e solo ext3.

motivo?

le prestazioni non sono importanti sul fs e i firewall vengono sempre maltrattati :S

risultato... con ext3 non ho + avuto i problemi che il vecchio ext2 dava in caso di shutdown violento.

Di xfs se ne parla un gran bene...e' nella mia lista dei fs da provare.

Reiser? e' una parola che non voglio sentire neanche lontanamente!  :Smile: 

cmq fatti una ricerca che se ne parla ogni settimana del fs migliore o + indicato.  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Yoghi

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un consiglio. Setta per bene l FSTAB e metti a 2 l'ultimo valore di tutte le partizioni che le farai tranne che per quella di swap e per /

 

puoi spiegare cosa fa il 2? (oppure linkare un tutorial in cui lo spieghi) 

thx  :Wink: 

PS: io uso EXT3 e da noob che sono mi trovo bene!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Di xfs se ne parla un gran bene...e' nella mia lista dei fs da provare.

 

Prova prova  :Very Happy: 

----------

## max_1975

Grazie a tutti...penso anch'io che ext3 sia la soluzione migliore, anche se personalmente utilizzo xfs e non ho mai avuto problemi (con un gruppo di continuità).

Ciao

----------

## adarkar

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   
> 
> Un consiglio. Setta per bene l FSTAB e metti a 2 l'ultimo valore di tutte le partizioni che le farai tranne che per quella di swap e per / 
> 
> puoi spiegare cosa fa il 2? (oppure linkare un tutorial in cui lo spieghi) 
> ...

 

imposta la priorità per il check del fs   :Smile: 

1 di solito si mette alla partiz di root, mentre alle altre si usa dare un 2

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> imposta la priorità per il check del fs  
> 
> 1 di solito si mette alla partiz di root, mentre alle altre si usa dare un 2

 Esatto, graie per aver risposto al posto mio. 

Inoltre impostare un valore ! 0 ne forza il check all'avvio.Ruberà un po' di tempo, ma sei sicuro al 100% [ho fatto la rima  :Laughing:  !!]

----------

## Benve

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

>  volevo chiedervi quale secondo voi è il filesystem più adatto a una persona abituata a risolvere i prolemi spegnendo  e riavviando il pc...ovvero, quale tra i filesystem di tipo journaled dà la maggiore garanzia di integrità sui dati?

 

Credo che qualsiasi filesistem possa avere problemi se si spegne così la macchina.

Una soluzione sicura e definitiva sarebbe spiegare all'utente finale che non deve spegnere la macchina col tasto, o staccando la spina  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Una soluzione sicura e definitiva sarebbe spiegare all'utente finale che non deve spegnere la macchina col tasto, o staccando la spina 

 

Si ma ogni tanto e' l'unica soluzione quando neanche piu' ssh puo' aiutarti.

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ma ogni tanto e' l'unica soluzione quando neanche piu' ssh puo' aiutarti.

 

Certo, ma se si usano kernel o altro spudoratamente instabili.

Alla mia macchina sarà capitato 4 o 5 volte di essere del tutto inutilizzabile.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Alla mia macchina sarà capitato 4 o 5 volte di essere del tutto inutilizzabile.

 

Si anche a me ma una volta mi e' capitato con reiserfs..... da quel giorno reiser non esiste piu' per me

----------

## makoomba

ho reiser sul portatile da un anno e mezzo e non ho mai avuto problemi ma sui server metto solo ext3.

su un hd saltato in seguito ad un black out prolungato, le partizioni ext3 non si montavano più, ma con debugfs sono cmq riuscito a recuperare alcuni dati di cui non avevo fatto il backup (mea culpa).

alla fine, è sempre un discorso soggettivo.

----------

## McNaull

ext3 da sempre (o almeno da quando ho cominciato a usare Linux.. che vuol dire da più o meno un anno seriamente)... e non ho mai avuto un problema.. anche con vari  salti della corrente!!!

----------

## innerbrain

Da quanto letto molti hanno avuto problemi di instabilità con Reiserfs,

con il nuovo Reiserfs4 è cambiato qualcosa o devo supporre che tali problemi restano????

----------

## randomaze

 *innerbrain wrote:*   

> Da quanto letto molti hanno avuto problemi di instabilità con Reiserfs,
> 
> con il nuovo Reiserfs4 è cambiato qualcosa o devo supporre che tali problemi restano????

 

Al momento il reiser4 é sicuramente più instablie del 3.6.... in futuro chissà.

----------

## mouser

Da quando uso linux (2 anni circa) ho sempre usato reiserfs sui client e non mi hanno mai dato seri problemi: forse perche utilizzo il portatile e, a casa ho TUTTO (oltre ai 2 pc anche il gruppo tv-hometheater-dvd-vhs) sotto ups.

Ultimamente (da quando sto aggeggiando i driver ati) mi è capitato di uscire dall'interfaccia grafica (anche solo per andare in console) e trovarmi uno schermo nero senza la possibilità neanche di ritornare sotto l'interfaccia.

Spento brutalmente il pc, mi è sempre ripartito senza problemi o perdite di dati.

Sui server, comunque XFS o ext3 non altro

ps. uso mettere la cartella /boot in una partizione separata con un fs ext3, comunque, a scanso di equivoci.

Ciauz

mouser

----------

## innerbrain

Su un pc che non uso come server (es. il mio portatile), che cmq spengo con halt   :Laughing:   che consigliereste, reiserfs o xfs????

----------

## max_1975

Personalmente preferisco xfs...mi sembra più reattivo con i files di  grosse dimensioni (tipo divx)

----------

## TwoMinds

...premetto: uso /boot in ext3 e / e /home in reiserfs... ma penso migrerò /home in xfs... mai avuti problemi con ext3/reiserfs... e di "stacchi di spina" ne ho dovuti fare parecchi per dei moduli a dir poco ballerini... 

...ma questo reiserfs non va molto a genio a molti... ho solo perso / di recente a causa danno disco... ora non è il caso dello starter del thread... ma il guadagno in velocità per piccoli file di reiserfs non dovrebbe spingere un gentooista a usarlo?... per lo meno per /usr/portage... oggi poi ho messo /usr/portage in reiser4 e   :Shocked:  ...

----------

## innerbrain

Mi avete fatto venir voglia di installare questo xfs...ora sulla macchina dove lo devo provare (guarda caso una macchina che mi andrà a fare da server) sono costretto ad usare un kernel 2.4.20 per far funzionare i driver della itex per il modem adsl. Ora ho trovato la patch per aggiungere a questo kernel il supporto all'xfs. Dal sito della SGI ho visto che l'ultima release del loro file system è la 1.3.1 per la quale danno il supporto a partire dal kernel 2.4.21 (quando si nasce fortunati   :Smile:  ). Sospetto quindi che l'xfsprogs di gentoo supporti questa versione. Cmq il mio dubbio è questo, se emergo l'ultima versione di xfsprogs e formatto il disco con mkfs.xfs (che non ho installato ma penso che verra messo con xfsprogs) il kernel 2.4.20 riesce a leggerlo e  usarlo correttamente??

----------

## TwoMinds

@innerbrain

...ho chiesto a dio Google...

http://berdmann.dyndns.org/oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/Release-1.3/kernel_patches/

...nel search di Google c'erano anche post di crash con 2.4.20+xfs 1.3... beh... prova...   :Smile: 

----------

## innerbrain

Ho patchato il kernel con la seguent patch

http://berdmann.dyndns.org/oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/patches/2.4.20/xfs-2.4.20-all-i386.bz2

ho poi emerso xfsprogs, lanciato mkfs.xfs sul disco che volevo utilizzare e l'ho montato...risultato: pare funzionare   :Laughing: 

P.s. = Grazie a TwoMinds per la dritta del sito

----------

